# Photos scatterd all over hard drive



## Bone Head (May 27, 2006)

On my computer I have images scattered from here to kingdom come in different files, folders, and locations. And most of the images are duplicates of each other. I don't know how I did this, but it has become a huge problem for me trying to find a photo when i want one. I am sure it also eats up a lot of disk space. I am talking jpeg images numbering in the thousands.

Is there a program I can download that will scan my computer and sort the images out and remove the duplicates, or can condense the images somehow so i can delete the ones i don't want to retain?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

if they are in the same format, such as .jpg or .bmp, you can simply do a search for them by extension, then group them in one folder and go through and get rid of the duplicates. That would be the easiest way to do it.

v


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

when i want to find a picture. since i have a lot i use picasa. it will find evry pic in your system. set the setting to scan the hard drive an every time you open it it will scan for new pics. an adds them
http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I second the use of Picasa, it allows you to work with images as if they were all in the one place, irrespective of where they are. Also allows you to delete duplicates as you find them, as all images are shown as thumbnails by creation date.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I would get a older free version of ACDsee. Get ACDSee 2.43

http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=acdsee

You can them go to the folders the images are in. (Set the option to show images only)
Have it list them as details and then you highligh all the images you want to move and right click and pick "move to" and a box will come up and you pick the folder from there.
Then you click ok and it will move all of them.
But any files with the same name your see another box pop up and it will show both images.
Now you can look at each to see if they really are the same image or not.
Then look at the date, size etc too because you may have the same image but one is more compress so you don't want to delete the better image.
You can then cancel that image being moved or rename it.

It really works great and will support more image formats then Picasa.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You could also set up a default directory for images and run a batch file to move all image files to that directory and overwrite ones that have duplicate file names.


----------



## clannie (Aug 29, 2005)

I had photos everywhere and it really really bothered me,what a mess.I downloaded Picasa and it totally saved my life!!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It hasn't moved them all to one location, just prganized them in the app so you can see them all.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Picasa has an entry BACKUP on the toolbar (the last item)-just backup everything to a new folder. Getting rid of the duplicate names (perhaps different photo's) might be a problem.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I do love, or did love Picasa a couple of versions ago, but haven't used it in a while.


----------

